# This really sucks......for now.



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I was supposed to have a Cruze for a rental during my last trip. At the very last minute they changed it to I think it was a Malibu(not fun car BTW). I have yet to get inside a Cruze. I have heard people talk of have Cruze Ecos(?) and thought maybe those are diesels. The only announced GM diesel I have tried to look into was the ATS and I could find nothing but speculation on the diesel even though tons of information on the gas ones.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> More than just marketing, it is the very design of things. Don't get me wrong though, the MBZ I think is a great car. The MBZ just lacks the power and power band that I know I prefer in a car. This is all coming from a person who was set on getting a E350 Blutec then when I went and drove more of them I just was hugely disappointed in them. I am much more a MBZ buyer than I ever will be a BMW buyer. The 335d has spoiled me and changed my expectations for a diesel sedan.


You are right on the design comment. I too have been spoiled by the 335d and since that was my first experience with diesel the bar is set pretty high. You certainly have changed your position because a year ago you were all but set to get the E350BT.



bayoucity said:


> @Alpine300ZHP & Aaron,
> 
> The reason I'm asking rmorin49 to provide feedback because I have similar test driving experience compare to you both. E350 BlueTEC feels slower and less torque. Also, it doesn't do proper downshifting when pressing the gas pedal during an overtaking maneuver .


Yes I noticed this too, but I attributed it to MB transmission programming and thought it might be that way intentionally to maximize fuel economy. I also think the BT gets stuck with 17 inch wheels also to maximize fuel economy. It is no secret that non sport 335d's with 17's get better fuel economy than sport package 335d's with the 18's. BMW is BMW and they built the 335d to be the performance diesel and it shows.



Snipe656 said:


> I noticed this too and actually was the biggest let down about the car when I drove the last one. But in hindsight their transmissions are adaptive and perhaps that behavior would not be near as bad as it learned me. But then it still comes down to is it really twice the car as the Passat since it is roughly twice the money.
> 
> *On the MBZ forum I get on I have seen people say that the newer V6 diesel motors are not near as long lasting as the previous engines. It supposedly is one of the reasons why people for awhile now try to find really nice conditioned CDI models over Blutecs. I have no clue how much truth there is behind their comments though. *
> 
> I like the looks of the E series and do not think the interior is crummy by any means. To me it is a mid class luxury car and that is what it seems to be marketed as. I do not think they do an E350 Blutec wagon stateside but if they did then I'd still consider one even after all the drawbacks I have listed. Supposedly they have some very good reliability ratings for the latest body style being made since 2010. Although I think the next driver I get, if I am still commuting so much at that point in time, is going to be something around $30k or even less, so MBZ will not even be a consideration.


Yeah...what evidence do those people have to support their comments? The new diesel engines are too new for anyone to know how reliable they are. We will not know that until a few of us run these cars well past 100k and see how they hold up. I understand your comment regarding a 30k commuter car and if that was my target it would be, without a doubt, a Jetta TDI. For less than 30k the TDI is the safest and most fuel efficient car sold in America. I considered the TDI on two occasions and almost got one. I was fortunate to be able to afford a nicer car so I got the BMW, but I still think that the TDI is the best sub 30k car there is in America.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

Snipe656 said:


> It's like a really nice Jetta Sportwagon with just a little less interior room. I looked at them a couple times, but knowing it basically is a Sportswagon at a very large premium is a thought I can't get out of my head.


I didnt know that, it would bother me as well.

powered by lemings


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> You are right on the design comment. I too have been spoiled by the 335d and since that was my first experience with diesel the bar is set pretty high. You certainly have changed your position because a year ago you were all but set to get the E350BT.


It is because I did not really test them on the freeway until I was prepared to buy one. Prior to that it was all city tests. I had not been driving my 335d much at all for the year prior to that so not even sure it was the BMW that spoiled me.



> Yes I noticed this too, but I attributed it to MB transmission programming and thought it might be that way intentionally to maximize fuel economy. I also think the BT gets stuck with 17 inch wheels also to maximize fuel economy. It is no secret that non sport 335d's with 17's get better fuel economy than sport package 335d's with the 18's. BMW is BMW and they built the 335d to be the performance diesel and it shows.


I really lack understanding about such a concern with wheels. I'd just swap them out if I did not like them.



> Yeah...what evidence do those people have to support their comments? The new diesel engines are too new for anyone to know how reliable they are. We will not know that until a few of us run these cars well past 100k and see how they hold up. I understand your comment regarding a 30k commuter car and if that was my target it would be, without a doubt, a Jetta TDI. For less than 30k the TDI is the safest and most fuel efficient car sold in America. I considered the TDI on two occasions and almost got one. I was fortunate to be able to afford a nicer car so I got the BMW, but I still think that the TDI is the best sub 30k car there is in America.


I do not think the basic engine is actually all that young. They do state some numbers and give reasons but it just is not something I have been overly concerned with to commit to memory. I read those forums more for my old diesel and interest in the AMG models so can't say I have invested much interest in the newer diesels. I do know the comments are out there and if I were buying a new MBZ diesel with thoughts I was getting a long lasting engine then I'd go and research their comments. I think though the rest of the car would force me to sell long before the engine ever had issues. These cars are just way too complex with very expensive items to break and have to fix.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Amigos before I bought my 35d I had test driven the Jetta SW DIESEL and the Jetta sedan DIESEL and was i trhilled with them, but the STEALERSHIP wanted to screw me with TAXES!! I decided to test drive a 35d and man did I want one but since I was on a weekend excursion I could not do it, so I decided later on my next trip to rent a MBZ 300(for 5 days), and man the car is BEAUTIFUl, but lacks the HUMF of the 35d. My girlfriend and I were disappointed with the car overall and we both looked at each other and we both said at the same time BMW!!! But i did not stop there I had my son test drive the 300 although he had test driven the 35d before, he drove the car for approx. 20 minutes, he said Dad the car is lovely but damn, the BMW is the one!!! Needless to say DIESELS have changed my thinking towards gassers


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> It's like a really nice Jetta Sportwagon with just a little less interior room. I looked at them a couple times, but knowing it basically is a Sportswagon at a very large premium is a thought I can't get out of my head.


I met an A3 TDI owner at the car wash last week, young guy. He was pretty pleased with his car, liked that he only had to fill it once a month.

I would have looked at it in 2009 when I bought my 335d but they weren't yet available. I did test drive the Q7, liked it quite a bit, but suffered sticker shock and I already had two SUVs and really needed an executive sedan for my daily drive.

No regrets what so ever.:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I would have looked at it in 2009 when I bought my 335d but they weren't yet available. I did test drive the Q7, liked it quite a bit, but suffered sticker shock and I already had two SUVs and really needed an *executive sedan for my daily drive*.


I am confused, then why did you buy the 335d? 

The A3 TDI is a nice little car. I like the looks and I like the interior but just knowing it is really just a nice Sportwagon and looking at the price tag kills it for me. If it is in fact drastically different then Audi/VW IMHO has done a horrible job at making that obvious to potential buyers.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> I am confused, then why did you buy the 335d?
> 
> The A3 TDI is a nice little car. I like the looks and I like the interior but just knowing it is really just a nice Sportwagon and looking at the price tag kills it for me. If it is in fact drastically different then Audi/VW IMHO has done a horrible job at making that obvious to potential buyers.


Agree....it is an overpriced 4 door TDI Golf. I do not see the value in many Audis as they are too close to their VW conterparts to justify the price premium.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Ummm, the A3 TDI wasn't yet available in late 2009. The Q7 was an SUV, I have two already, needed an excutive sedan to commute.

Was my post that poorly written?:dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Ummm, the A3 TDI wasn't yet available in late 2009. The Q7 was an SUV, I have two already, needed an *executive sedan* to commute.
> 
> Was my post that poorly written?:dunno:


It's that part in bold that confuses me when referencing the 335d


----------

